# egg to water



## mrgrumpy (Nov 25, 2006)

What did the egg say to the pot of boiling water???









It might take a while for me to get hard, I just got laid last night.......


----------



## bombsqd (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: maybe it could use some vi-egg-ra...LOL


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol:  Egg-cellent Yolk... really Cracked me up  :lol: 

What grows on yolk trees???  Egg-corns

What did the egg say to the blender???    Stop! You're making me fluffy

Have a Great Day!


----------

